# New Outbacker



## Rog (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! New Outbacker from CT here. We're picking up our new 310tb next week. We are a family of 4 with two teenage daughters (14 and 17) and a 2 y/o Boxer. We have been camping for 8 years now. Our last camper was a Trailcruiser 30QBSS. My girls are at the age now where they like to do their own thing sometimes. This gives my wife and I a chance to go off on our own also. The new trailer will allow us to bring our Harley and I really like the private bedroom. Looking forward to sharing ideas and adventures. I noticed surfing around this site there are quite a few Firefighters on here so I'd like to give a shout out to all my Brothers and Sisters too.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Rog said:


> Hello everyone! New Outbacker from CT here. We're picking up our new 310tb next week. We are a family of 4 with two teenage daughters (14 and 17) and a 2 y/o Boxer. We have been camping for 8 years now. Our last camper was a Trailcruiser 30QBSS. My girls are at the age now where they like to do their own thing sometimes. This gives my wife and I a chance to go off on our own also. The new trailer will allow us to bring our Harley and I really like the private bedroom. Looking forward to sharing ideas and adventures. I noticed surfing around this site there are quite a few Firefighters on here so I'd like to give a shout out to all my Brothers and Sisters too.


Hello Rog, and welcome to Outbackers. I too share your passion with the Harley. Have a 2007 Road King with 14" mini apes. The new six speeds fantastic. Again, welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome and have a great time with the new trailer!

Walter


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

